# Riding plans for the weekend



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

As I mentioned before, I am planning on riding from Friday to Monday (weeeee!!!!!), so I am looking for people to ride with on Friday

Since I´m counting neither with security in the whole park nor a shuttle for that day, I am thinking on doing a short loop (La virgin-tres caidas) and finish it up with a good two hours or so of sessioning at the 4x track (I really need to practice my speed and controlling in that track). I´m thinking on starting around 8.30-9.00am, but I´m open to suggestions.

As for the other days:
Saturday: Maybe the long loop (maybe not), some shuttle & 4X runs for sure.
Sunday: definitely the long loop with all the gang, and some shuttle or 4x runs if someone can stay longer.
Monday: not sure, but probably the same as Friday.

545, Tacu, are you riding on Friday? Interested on joining me?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yep I'm in, maybe Saturday I'm not going but the rest of the days yes....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Ill see if I can go friday. I was thinking on maybe tomorrow... Maybe we can go to do some repairs? 
Saturday im not sure if Im going. Sunday Im definitely going (early morning) and monday im definitely not.  

Is everyone coming on sunday or what???

OT: Yesterday we found a group of guys at the 4x. One of them told me that they came from Chiluca. He told me that he could show us around Las Hojas northshore trail if we contacted him. Lets do a plan to go there soon....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Okay, who's comming on Sunday? Lets make a sign up list.
Monday I'll try to go but my parents wont be happy to take me so many times. I think I'll bail on Friday cuz there's no car and instead go tomorrow..

Could you gove me a ride on Monday Ritopc?


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

you'll like Chiluca :eekster:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Ok. I am going tomorrow (thursday), sunday and MAYBE saturday.


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

We; Rocky, Warp and me gambox are going this sunday 31 for sure


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Niiiice, anybody else?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm going sunday, but, I don't know how much time I'll have. I have a family lunch, so I need to end at 11 or 11:30, so I was thinking on doing a small loop. Maybe I can start with you guys and we go our separate ways at the crossroads that head up to La Virgen.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Okay, who's comming on Sunday? Lets make a sign up list.
> Monday I'll try to go but my parents wont be happy to take me so many times. I think I'll bail on Friday cuz there's no car and instead go tomorrow..
> 
> Could you gove me a ride on Monday Ritopc?


no problem:thumbsup:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

mmhmm.. so far I'm riding alone on friday .... well, lemme know if you change of plans.

And, since I started this treath I can hijack it... last week i tried to fix my bent rear disc with out success, I was sure it was coz I did not have the correct tools. Well, today i bought the Parktool disk fork to fix my disc. After almost an hour I quit trying. I kinda correct the bent, but it is still rubbing the pads. The worst part is that i took a look at the pads and they are pretty much worn and need to be changed ASAP. I already have the pads, but my disc is still bent and if I put the new pads in the wheel will not spin for sure.

does anybody have experience trueing disc?? please share your secret!!!! I read the FAQa at Brake Time, and I find easy to find where the disc is bent, but really hard to tell to which side it is bent (it sound kinda stupid, but I find it hard to tell). So far, it looks like I'm gonna have to buy a new disc, but I would like to learn how to fix them properly and not having to buy a new one every time I bend a disc....:madman: :madman: 

Anyways, (and changing the topic again )... at what time are4 we meeting on Sunday? and one favor, if by any chance you can't make it on Sunday, please give us a call to let us know in the morning


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

I can help you with your disc, where do you live?
About sunday i think the earlier the better, warp he said to us that it has to return early


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Gambox said:


> I can help you with your disc, where do you live?
> About sunday i think the earlier the better, warp he said to us that it has to return early


I live in Narvate.

As for Sunday, let us know at what time you can make it to SNT and let us know:thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Gambox said:


> I can help you with your disc, where do you live?
> About sunday i think the earlier the better, warp he said to us that it has to return early


How about 8:30.... yawn!!!


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

8:00am?...ok!!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Gambox said:


> 8:00am?...ok!!


Either time is OK, at least for me.


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Trabajo jueves y viernes, los sábados no pedaleo y el domingo aún tengo que ver si voy al Axosco o a Sn. Nicolás. El lunes puedo amanecer 'intoxicado'.  (No es 'cool' es lente para la desvelada  )


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Either time is OK, at least for me.


Id say 8:30 to start at 8:45 and do the big loop. I also have to be back a bit early..


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

F*CK

My derreileur hanger just broke clean in half.....


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> F*CK
> 
> My derreileur hanger just broke clean in half.....


Huge BUMMER!!!!!, I am sorry to hear that.

Don´t forget to order at least a couple of them, or even three as they seem to be made of foil paper.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Yeah... Gambox is right....

As he's providing transportation, we don't have Metro limitations. So, maybe 8:15 to start at clean 8:30 and doing the long loop. It's about 2:00 hours climbing and like half an hour going down with no mechs.

Gambox... 7:15 at my place? Or yours... it's the same.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Huge BUMMER!!!!!, I am sorry to hear that.
> 
> Don´t forget to order at least a couple of them, or even three as they seem to be made of foil paper.


Yes. I dont know what caused it, and I certainly dont want it to happen again anytime soon. It was a clean break, so tacubaya says that it must have been stress or a hit. If it was the chain or cassete, it would have bent. 
My bike karma so far: 
crank thread f*cked up, front wheel pretty bent, 1 broken cable, tons of pedal pins falling, seat post "barrido", both chainrings bent (bent them back with a hammer), suntour with LOADS of stiction (I put aceite 3 en 1 on the dust seals before every ride, and at the end its always squealing and its very stiff. Maybe it needs a grease change or maybe its slightly bent...), 66 delayed 1 month because of fedex, broken derreileur hanger... sucky

Im going tomorrow morning to Casa Leo (Nativitas ). They told me that if I left it today or tomorrow morning they could have it by saturday. I hope so.
I really dont want to have to use the rincon on sunday. Tacubaya is also going to order one himself, so that the next time either of our dhers break, theres a spare one.

What pisses me off most is that im going to have to use the money i saved for the 66's instalation and wheel rebuild...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> F*CK
> 
> My derreileur hanger just broke clean in half.....


Dang!!

That sucks spherically (from any angle)....

Any chance to make it SS for the weekend?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Dang!!
> 
> That sucks spherically (from any angle)....
> 
> Any chance to make it SS for the weekend?


Tacubaya tried that when his broke. He said that the chain did not get the correct lenght and it kept skipping down on the cassete...
I hope that casa leo does have it ready on saturday.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ironhorse Chimpira frame has a chainstay length that doesnt allow to be SS without a tensioner. You can see this on the new Chimpira 2007 which uses tensioner...

I'll order a spare Der. hanger so I dont have o wait when the one I have breaks (which I guess will last long because I have the drivetrain in excelent conditions now)...

Warp: I think 2.30 hours for everything wont be enough... The chatting and delays in the beggining, a bit slower climbing, chatting in La Virgen and the downhill make take us 3.30 hours IMHO..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Warp: I think 2.30 hours for everything wont be enough... The chatting and delays in the beggining, a bit slower climbing, chatting in La Virgen and the downhill make take us 3.30 hours IMHO..


3:30 is fine to me... I just want to be back earlier, not exactly back in time for breakfast...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> 3:30 is fine to me... I just want to be back earlier, not exactly back in time for breakfast...


Yeah. Then lets start riding at 8:30.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

On a side note (hijack, of course)
What do you recommend I do? Should I buy a new chain and derreileur? I dont know why the hanger broke, and I dont want it to happen again. How do I know what to replace??

Or roberto, satisfy your UGI by buying stuff for this poor soul :yesnod:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I say to take the Alivio derailleur from the Giant, new chain and new hanger, that way you dont spend much and it solves the drivetrain problem...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> On a side note (hijack, of course)
> What do you recommend I do? Should I buy a new chain and derreileur? I dont know why the hanger broke, and I dont want it to happen again. How do I know what to replace??
> 
> Or roberto, satisfy your UGI by buying stuff for this poor soul :yesnod:


Measure chain stretch... check parktool.com on how to do it... but basically, you need a tape measure (metro). Measure between the same point of two pins of the chain 12 inches apart. If the measurements between the pins are less than 12 1/16" is ok just to replace chain. If it's more, then you're fed up and need to change the whole enchilada.

Another way to tell is if teeth on cogs look "sharkey" (like shark fins). If they do, you're SOL.

Your bike is new and has little miles and I don't really think you already worn the cassette and RD pulleys. But check your chain and check for any possibly bent cog or chainring. Chainrings can be pretty delicate or prone to bending.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

His chainrings do bend constantly which makes me think its a problem with the derailleur and the chain. Its best to change the chain (KMC Z72 is like 80 pesos) and the derailleur... (he can use temporarily his Alivio).

Go to Riders and tell them to check your chainrings so they can get unbent if they are shitty


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> His chainrings do bend constantly which makes me think its a problem with the derailleur and the chain. Its best to change the chain (KMC Z72 is like 80 pesos) and the derailleur... (he can use temporarily his Alivio).
> 
> Go to Riders and tell them to check your chainrings so they can get unbent if they are shitty


I agree with tacu. Look if the chain is straight, sometimes they bent. By the way your hanger snapped, i would say yu had a problem with the derailleur putting too much strees in both the chain, chaingirngs, and hanger (well, that is actually three things). Also check for a correct chain line. The long story make short, I'd change the chain and take look at the derailleur.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> My bike karma so far:
> crank thread f*cked up, front wheel pretty bent, 1 broken cable, tons of pedal pins falling, seat post "barrido", both chainrings bent (bent them back with a hammer), suntour with LOADS of stiction (I put aceite 3 en 1 on the dust seals before every ride, and at the end its always squealing and its very stiff. Maybe it needs a grease change or maybe its slightly bent...), 66 delayed 1 month because of fedex, broken derreileur hanger... sucky


DANG! If I were you, I think I`s be riding a BMX by now. Do they make 16in rims in 36 hole? Maybe that`s what you need! Well, I hope you get it worked out in time for the weekend.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> I agree with tacu. Look if the chain is straight, sometimes they bent. By the way your hanger snapped, i would say yu had a problem with the derailleur putting too much strees in both the chain, chaingirngs, and hanger (well, that is actually three things). Also check for a correct chain line. The long story make short, I'd change the chain and take look at the derailleur.


Yeah Ill buy a new chain and see if MAYBE I can get a deore. If not, Ill use the alivio temporarily.
Its all money and money though....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Yeah Ill buy a new chain and see if MAYBE I can get a deore. If not, Ill use the alivio temporarily.
> Its all money and money though....


For aggro riding RD/Chains and other parts are just "wear and tear" parts. The cheaper the better.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey guys, there's this posts in DF_MEB that they're going to build a housing complex in SNT. I don't know if it's a urban legend foundless, or if it's true, then we won't be able to ride too much in there... dammint.

I think it's more speculation, but who knows...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Total lie. By law it is totally prohibited to build anything in those areas. They are protected natural areas by the government. Any building or cascajo in SNT or surroundings may lead you to 25 years in prison...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Total lie. By law it is totally prohibited to build anything in those areas. They are protected natural areas by the government. Any building or cascajo in SNT or surroundings may lead you to 25 years in prison...


It's not totally impossible, yet difficult.

Basically it takes a payload of money to do it.

Just make a Environmental Impact Assessment, put it forwards the SEMARNAT (here's the Grey Area as nobody in the law can overrun SEMARNAT's decision and the SEMARNAT is supposed to have "experts" that evaluate Enviro Impact, but I'm positive they just read the EIA and draw their own conclusions), pay the fee for the License... whatever that costs... and that's it.

Then you have to agree with the Owner for the sale, arrange land usage change and voila!

I haven't seen much fauna in there and the trees species seem not to be rare (I'm no expert, there could be some) so for the law, the enviro impact is minimum. Sad but True.

It can happen, as Rzoz says, it's pure speculation, though.

SEMARNAT is a weird organism... in one hand they are hard with small infractors (if any one catches you with Turtle eggs, you're jail bait no questions asked, no jury needed) but your factory can drop tons of contaminants to a river and nobody will come to close your factory as long as you pay the bribe.

There are tons of cases... gas stations inside cities, no regulations for oil treatment and disposal, no collection of batteries and such. There may be small programs here and there... but there's no regulation about it.

I don't think it's impossible... yet, very difficult. But with the prices of land here in Mexico City, I wouldn't be that surprised.

OTOH... what kind of habitation area?? Must be for rich folks, because I don't see much flat spots where you could build houses of "Interes Social"... there's a lot of infrastructure to build... Water, electricity, communications... access routes do not really allow for a lot of traffic... etc.

EDIT:::: Nevermind.... it's just a rumour that has been thrown down by someone on df_meb... Yipeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Acabo de recibir esto:

Re: HAGAMOS ALGO POR EVITAR EL FRACCIONAMIENTO EN LAS LLANTAS 
Enviado por: "Germÿffffffffffe1n Gonzÿffffffffffe" [email protected] gergondi 
Vie, 29 de Dic, 2006 10:04 am (CST)

hola estimado Raul y a todos los usuarios del Parque
ejidal San Nicolás Totolapan,
ojalá y nos pudieras hacer llegar uno de esos volantes
pero el parque este año que entra cumple
orgullosamente 9 años de que abrio y 10 de estar
trabajando como una empresa social ejemplo de
desarrollo sustentable en México y en muchos otros
lugares de mundo principalmente en América Latina,
España, Estados Unidos y Canada, lamentablemente lo
que comentan es un rumor mal intensionado y para ello
les invitamos a acercarse a nosotros y tratar de
revertir esta noticia, al contrario de lo que mensiona
mi estimado amigo Raúl el ejido inicia el parque con
el motivo de controlar y frenar los asentamientos
humanos irregulares desde luego que esta batalla no ha
sido sencilla pero estamos trabando en ello ahora con
una colaboración más estrecha con las autoridades
algunas organizaciones no gubernamentales y desde
luego con la colaboración activa del mismo ejido, por
ello hemos entrado a una modalidad del gobierno del
distrito federal que se llama reserva ecológica
comunitaria mediante la cual se esta desarrollando una
plan estrategico de manejo para la misma reserva en la
cual se incluye el parque y manejado por los mismos
ejidatarios con asistencia tecnica especializada, yo
me podria extender mucho más, pero concluyo
diciendoles que el Ejido de San Nicolás Totolapan esta
comprometido en la conservación de los recursos
naturales por muchos aspectos y beneficios no solo
para el mismo ejido sino para el funcionamiento de la
ciudad, si alguno de ustedes necesita información
detallada con gusto se la podemos proprocionar para
que conozcan el verdadero trabajo de conservación del
ejido y el compromiso de todos los que colaboramos y
trabajamos en lo que es el ejido más grande del df,
espero en verdad que se acerquen a nosotros y juntos
protejamos y conservemos nuestros bosques.

saludos y una felicitación para todos los ciclistas y
vistantes del Parque Ejidal San Nicolás Totolapan y
por supuesto a todos los miembros de este sitio y que
este año 2007 este lleno de exito para todos ustedes y
como siempre los esperamos en las llantas "Parque
Ejidal San Nicolás Totolapan"

para más información y contactarnos

el que escribe su servidor

Biól. Germán González-Díaz (hijo y nieto de
ejidatario)
Ejido de San Nicolás Totolapan
Reserva Ecológica Comunitaria San Nicolás T.
Parque Ejidal San Nicolás Totolapan
tel. of. 56441280
e-mail: [email protected] com.mx

:thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Any building or cascajo in SNT or surroundings may lead you to 25 years in prison...


Supposedly.... I think that if you pull the correct strings and have a butload of cash, its possible. I really hope that it never happens.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> EDIT:::: Nevermind.... it's just a rumour that has been thrown down by someone on df_meb... Yipeeee!!!!!!!!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> It's not totally impossible, yet difficult.
> 
> Basically it takes a payload of money to do it.
> 
> ...


Sad but true, but in fact is as easy as that. I feel fine knowing it was just a rumor; we are safe, ......at least for another six months.....



Warp said:


> I haven't seen much fauna in there and the trees species seem not to be rare (I'm no expert, there could be some) so for the law, the enviro impact is minimum. Sad but True.


I almost run over a rabit last weekend on the long loop downhill, and this is the second time it happen to me. I alos kinda chase (that because he decided to run like hell on the singletrack) a "faisan" in October in the same place. It is nice to see some fauna out there, it is a shame that no deers can be found, instead you can find some cows and ships


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> instead you can find some cows and ships


Dang!!

Ships? :eekster:  
Now SNT has a harbour?! :skep:

I know it was a typo, but I couldn't resist....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ritopc said:


> ...you can find some cows and *ships*


-Dude today I broke my helmet!!! 
-What happened?
-I was doing a downhill run and out of nothing a ship got in my way, I yelled "yield motherfycker yield" but the thing didnt move...
-Jeez, that is gonzo man, pure gnarcore


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> It is nice to see some fauna out there, it is a shame that no deers can be found, instead you can find some cows and ships


Yup. Once, by la Joya, Tacubaya, Mtbgiovanni and me found a big gang of cows. They did not want to yield, even when we had the right of way (bastards, they need to learn trail ettiquette ). Then, one of them defied us and pissed in front of us. It was like a friggen high pressure hose! :eekster:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> Yup. Once, by la Joya, Tacubaya, Mtbgiovanni and me found a big gang of cows. They did not want to yield, even when we had the right of way (bastards, they need to learn trail ettiquette ). Then, one of them defied us and pissed in front of us. It was like a friggen high pressure hose! :eekster:


Yes, not very nice indeed.

That's your 999 post, MeRoL :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Yup. Once, by la Joya, Tacubaya, Mtbgiovanni and me found a big gang of cows. They did not want to yield, even when we had the right of way (bastards, they need to learn trail ettiquette ). Then, one of them defied us and pissed in front of us. It was like a friggen high pressure hose! :eekster:


:yawn:... ....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> :yawn:... ....


I dont see that cow pissing in front of you :nono:
Pissing cows is a unique experience.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> I dont see that cow pissing in front of you :nono:
> Pissing cows is a unique experience.


Coming from a semi-rural area watching pissing cows, pigs, sheeps, goats, hens and such is a "unique" as shopping at Wal Mart.... 

You should see a burro when it's aroused... or a bull... That's unique and elightening... makes you realize how small we are... as beings.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Coming from a semi-rural area watching pissing cows, pigs, sheeps, goats, hens and such is a "unique" as shopping at Wal Mart....
> 
> You should see a burro when it's aroused... or a bull... That's unique and elightening... makes you realize how small we are... as beings.


Tru dat.


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Ya está decidido. Iré a SNT el domingo pero ya tarde... (para variar... ¬¬) Llegaré a eso de las 10:00 o 10:30 hrs. Haremos una vuelta larga, por la Virguen hasta donde inician las pistas de DH y bajaremos. Es muy posible que estemos un raot en la de 4x.
Ojalá y los vea.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> You should see a burro when it's aroused... or a bull... That's unique and elightening... makes you realize how small we are... as beings.


Im sorry. Im not into that kind of....stuff.
Id rather see a cow piss :yesnod:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

sooo at what time tomorrow???? 8:15? 8:30?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Between 8.30 and 8.45 for everyone... nice time


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Yeah... Rucky Rene may be not going but Gambox and I are!!!

Mada... are you there? You coming?

Anyway... will be nice to get the change to give you guys a big hug in celebration of this wonderful bike year.

545... remember you owe a favour for the oil change? Now it's your time to pay back with a riding lesson or two...


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Rucky is going too :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gambox said:


> Rucky is going too :thumbsup:


GREAT!!!

I miss that mofo.... :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Yeah... Rucky Rene may be not going but Gambox and I are!!!
> 
> Mada... are you there? You coming?
> 
> ...


I have a 66 comming whuch may require oil change Warp :aureola: , eventhough I already know how to change it 

I have a feeling you will be doing major riding improvements tomorrow


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Lets set it for 8.45 at the most for everyone, so we can start at 9 or less...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gambox said:


> Rucky is going too :thumbsup:


GAMBOX.... Don't forget the tires!!!!!!:nono:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Lets set it for 8.45 at the most for everyone, so we can start at 9 or less...


geezze, now I am confussed, Weren't we supposed to meet at 8.15 to start riding at 8.30  .... so, starting at 9 am is ok for everybody? I can start at any time though, I am not in a hurry to go back early.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I cant start that early, thats why I say 8.45 cuz most people are ok with it


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I cant start that early, thats why I say 8.45 cuz most people are ok with it


EDIT: missread

gezzee, forget about my post, i didn't read yours correctly


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Between 8.30 and 8.45 then, even if we set it for 8.15 I'm sure we'll start riding almost an hour later


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey guys... sorry for the plantón today, I really overslept.... the alarm sounded, but I think I just saw it, thougth... 'I have to wake up' and went right back to sleep...

I hope you had a blast out there and didn't miss me much.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm sorry 2 guys  had to babysit my son andmy very pregnant wife. This time of year sucks 'causethere is no one around to help... 

I need to ride soon!!!

P.D. The infamous showdown between youth vs. wisdom will have to wait


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> ....P.D. The infamous showdown between youth vs. wisdom will have to wait


And I guess Mada will just have to wait to see this showdown...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

It was very fun, but Warp and company arrived much later than expected :skep: 

Very fun, even though I think my goggles stolen, or at least lost without explanation      
but hey! i've got a motoraptor for urban purposes  

better luck next year


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah. It was a fun ride. The dirt was perfect. Pretty good way to end the year, except for the goggles...
We didnt get any pics. Nobody had a camera except gambox, and he had to return before us because of a bad ankle
We did the long loop pretty fast. It surprised me how warp and rocky rene were had not ridden in 1 month and they were still climbing fast

Oh yeah. A brake lever almost commited warp-icide


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Yeah. It was a fun ride. The dirt was perfect. Pretty good way to end the year, except for the goggles...


Yeah, that sucks. They ain't really cheap. Big Bummer.



545cu4ch said:


> We didnt get any pics. Nobody had a camera except gambox, and he had to return before us because of a bad ankle


Rucky has one pic at La Virgen... very exciting, uh... 

Oh, and he missed Rito's jump... not by timing but by LOCATION!!



545cu4ch said:


> We did the long loop pretty fast. It surprised me how warp and rocky rene were had not ridden in 1 month and they were still climbing fast


Not very surprising if you consider that we had the only XC dedicated bikes and that I got cramps at the end of the climb. I should have pedaled slower to get some strenght left for the descent. I got worst cramps going down. At the Kamikaze I just had to wait until they went away... I'm getting old.



545cu4ch said:


> Oh yeah. A brake lever almost commited warp-icide


I was so unhappy with my cramps that I tried to cut my wrist veins off with a brake lever... it looks like this, but it look worst in real life. I just hope it wouldn't go any bad at all. It hurts a little for certain movements but other than that it's just a bruised wrist and pride.

You forgot to mention that Odyssey Gambox and Rito had to go through with their cars. Rito's should be still up there by now and Gambox's needs a proper battery terminal. 

COOL RIDE GUYS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh well, my goggles served well for the 3 intensive months they were used  At least I see th bright side


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

elmadaleno said:


> I'm sorry 2 guys  had to babysit my son andmy very pregnant wife. This time of year sucks 'causethere is no one around to help...
> 
> I need to ride soon!!!
> 
> P.D. The infamous showdown between youth vs. wisdom will have to wait


YYYYYYYYEEEEEEEAAAAAHHHH RIIIIIGHHHHT :thumbsup:

I bet you were pissing your pants thinking about the challenge, or maybe you were too busy extracting those roadie spokes from your leg and the gravity retarder fom your a$$

jk


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Sorry dudes for all the incovenients. my car, my slow pace , sorry Warp i didn't drop you home  
It won't happen again...i hope  
And thx for the new year huggs :thumbsup:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> You forgot to mention that Odyssey Gambox and Rito had to go through with their cars. Rito's should be still up there by now and Gambox's needs a proper battery terminal.


Actually things were quite smooth this time. After you left me at home, I had some breakfast, call the insurance company, and start driving to ajusco. It took me about 30 mins to get there and by then the toll truck was already there waiting for me. I was at home by 4.45pm along with my car. Not bad.

As for the ride, it was really nice and I enjoyed it a lot. Nice ride, nice company, what else could you ask for a last year's ride. Thanks guys and let's make it more frequent.

Cheers and happy new year.

BTW, Tacu, sorry about your googles.

Miguel, again thanks a lot for the raite to home. I owe you one, you saved my life


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey guys, I'm really sad that I missed it. It's great that you had a great time!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hey guys, I'm really sad that I missed it. It's great that you had a great time!


And you missed to see another ML in Mexico!

It had to be a new one because it had polished rear end and a RP23... so I think it was bought last October or so... it just had an ugly Psylo on it.:skep:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Good to hear that the tow truck did not arrive at 6 like last time. 

We should do it more frequently


pd. Whats up with the derraileur then? I forgot to ask again... :skep:


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Gracias a todos por su compañia y camaradería...

Para mi fué mas bien una buena rodada para comenzar el año que ya está a la vuelta de la esquina, que para cerrar este.... lo digo por qué ultimamente andaba en la chorcha... la verdad es que fue empate técnico entre la montaña y yo... le pateé el trasero y luego ella a mi  fue una buena sesión de all mountain y la verdad estuvo super divertida! con tres caidas de mi parte pero como siempre he dicho: nunca se cae el que no lo inenta y terminé pagando mi insolencia :lol: creo que falto por ahí una chela pero me la pase super.

Gracias a Tacu, 545cu4ach y a Rito por el recorrido.. ya hacia falta !

Les mando a todos un abrazo y feliz año!
El Viejo Rocky Sparrow
:thumbsup: 
:rockon: :headphones: :yesnod: :ihih: :arf: :band: :smilewinkgrin: 

Salud!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> pd. Whats up with the derraileur then? I forgot to ask again... :skep:


I'll retire mine anytime January... the Deore will be up for grabs. But I have not an ETA.

Rucky... ora si estuviste salado!

Gambox... no te apures por lo de la dejada. Al contrario, gracis por llevarnos y traernos!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

545: $450 is ok for you?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Gambox said:


> 545: $450 is ok for you?


You mean 450 pesos for a Deore? May I suggest to lower the price as a NEW deore costs like 400 :nono:


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Chaaaaaaaaaaleeeeeeeeeeee!

$300.00 por el cambio deore 545c4ach!! y no digo quien te lo vendio!! 
:lol: 
o no Gambox!???:winker: 

pa´ la banda mas bara :rockon:


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Por eso quería checar precios, mejor ese me lo quedo y te consigo precio de mayoreo, tu me dices cuando lo quieres.
Ya me voy a tragar, feliz año nuevo  
see you next year ...


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Warp said:


> I'll retire mine anytime January... the Deore will be up for grabs. But I have not an ETA.
> 
> Rucky... ora si estuviste salado!
> 
> No! si te refieres a la doble ponchadura de acuerdo... por las caidas normal.. ya sabes  el descenso me encantó, me senti bien al 100:rockon: jaja no la verdad es que si estuvo técnico el asunto pero para ser la primera vez y sin conocerla...( y aunque la conociera :blush: :lol: ) estuvo divertida... como dijo Ken tendria que empezar para bajar por partes muy técnicas.. pero en otra vida :lol:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Gambox said:


> Por eso quería checar precios, mejor ese me lo quedo y te consigo precio de mayoreo, tu me dices cuando lo quieres.
> Ya me voy a tragar, feliz año nuevo
> see you next year ...


Nuevo cuesta 450 en algunos lugares y 410 en otros. Como cuanto tiempo lo usaste??
No me urge, pero si me gustaria comprarlo pronto


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

*SPAM: Goggles for sale*

Hey guys, I found a slightly used pair of Oakley Goggles yesterday at the Ajusco, since I am not really that an extreme  rider these are overkill for an old dog like myself 

I will sell them off to the highest bidder, PM me for details :thumbsup:

Tacu: I'm just f$%#ing with you    sorry about your goggles


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

elmadaleno said:


> Hey guys, I found a slightly used pair of Oakley Goggles yesterday at the Ajusco, since I am not really that an extreme  rider these are overkill for an old dog like myself
> 
> I will sell them off to the highest bidder, PM me for details :thumbsup:
> 
> Tacu: I'm just f$%#ing with you    sorry about your goggles


Bastard.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Bastard.


C'mon Tacu, I'm just joking   

Here is what you need to do to get your goggles back:


Find a friend that is going skiing this year
Ask him to go to the lost and found office in the resort
Have him ask for a pair of Oakley gogles he "lost"
Voalá, you have your goggles back

Worked for me!!! Except I usually returned the Goggles after I used them


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

elmadaleno said:


> C'mon Tacu, I'm just joking
> 
> Here is what you need to do to get your goggles back:
> 
> ...


i just bought some new ones, my parents are keane of eye protection


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

elmadaleno said:


> C'mon Tacu, I'm just joking
> 
> Here is what you need to do to get your goggles back:
> 
> ...


Or steal mine :skep:


----------

